
Downloading Hardware: The quiet revolution in networking - deadgrey19
https://medium.com/@matthew.grosvenor/downloading-hardware-the-quiet-revolution-in-networking-9ab6bdae99f2
======
flavio81
FPGA are not new stuff (have been here since the 80s) and no, downloading a
FPGA netlist/design/config is _not_ "downloading hardware".

Misleading title.

~~~
deadgrey19
FPGAs are not a new thing. But FPGAs that are big enough and fast enough to
outperform ASICs (in the networking context) is a new thing.

Re the title. It's perhaps a bit poetic, but it's not misleading. What else
could the title possibly mean? It's either going to be about 3D printing or
FPGAs. You can't seriously expect to actually download a physical piece of
hardware.

